# Broken toe, 8 weeks later still swollen and painful?



## Trailrider92 (Nov 13, 2012)

So about 8 weeks ago I misjudged the distance between my pedal and a large boulder on a pretty fast downhill section, and I'll just say my babytoe bore the brunt of the impact. Having had broken toes before, (And the fact that it had a nob protruding from it at a 90 degree angle) I didn't need a professional to tell me it was broken. In the past when I've gone to the doctor for broken toes, they really didn't do much but say to give it time, so I didn't feel that going to the doctor would be worth the drive or money. 

Two months later it's still swollen and very painful to walk on. I can only wear shoes that are very wide around the toes, and I've been hobbling around, which has lead my back/hips to hurt. My friend's mom who is a physical therapist assistant told me that I should have gone to the doctor immediately, and that it has probably started to heal incorrectly, and there is a chance they are going to have to rebreak and set it. This is in stark contrast to everything else I've ever heard about broken toes, which is usually just "ice it and wait for it to heal." 

Anyone else ever hear of someone having to have their toe rebroke and set? Have I just not given it enough time to heal?


----------



## Shytie (Feb 22, 2008)

8 weeks is more than enough time for it to have healed if it was going to. Your mom's friend is probably right. I did that to my 2nd toe once and they did end up having to splint it like a finger. I think it's just kind of dependent on how it breaks.


----------



## jgreif (Aug 4, 2013)

How did this work out for you? I just did the same thing... it's been 2 weeks now and the swelling really hasn't gone down... it's still painful but i can manage


----------

